
Show HN: Lazyboi – the laziest possible way to send raw HTTP POST data - codetrotter
https://github.com/ctsrc/lazyboi
======
codetrotter
lazyboi is a bash script which makes it fast and easy to send raw HTTP POST
requests to servers, for example to send some JSON to an API end-point that
you are developing on your machine, or to send some test-data to an API that
you are integrating with.

Using curl for this purpose from the commandline can be cumbersome if you have
multiple headers that need to be specified, or if you are submitting complex
JSON data. Doubly so when you need to make changes to the request headers and
the data. Editing long commandline invocations; no bueno.

Several great tools exist for interacting with HTTP APIs. But sometimes those
tools are overkill and you just want to submit some headers and data, and to
tweak those headers and data a little bit all in one place in raw form.

That is what lazyboi lets you do – it embeds a raw HTTP request that you can
easily edit with your favorite source code editor, and which you then submit
to the server by running the script. Edit and run. Edit and run.

The README shows an example embedded HTTP request and contains instructions on
how to use the script and how to install it.

